# Tips on Forgiveness



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips on how to forgive your spouse? Anything that really made the difference in learning how to let go and forgive?


----------



## Zippy the chimp (May 15, 2012)

Forgiveness is a gift that should be given freely with out limits or conditions, that said the behavior ( or the offense) of the person needs to change or stop completely in order for the gift to even be received. Without a true apology, remorse and a dedication to repairing the sitituation what good is forgiveness anyhow?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My forgiveness came from empathy, understanding and a good amount of self reflection. I felt my wife's disconnect from me, I understood how she got there and accepted my part in making her vulnerable in the first place.


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

I recommend this book:

Amazon.com: How Can I Forgive You?: The Courage to Forgive, the Freedom Not To: Janis A. Spring: Books


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Watch The Descendants


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Complexity said:


> Watch The Descendants


Screaming at a comatose wife?


----------

